# Entering Thailand on Single Entry Tourist Visa After Non Immigrant B Working Visa



## Ewan Davidson (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi All,*

I am currently working in Thailand, but would like to quit my job and continue to live in Thailand.
Currently, I have a work permit and Non-Immigrant 'B' Visa. *This was 90 days single entry from the UK, extended in Thailand to 1 year multi-entry. It seems*that this will end when I resign.*
I would like to:
1. Leave Thailand to a neighboring country the cheapest way possible
2. Get a 60 day, single entry tourist visa from a consulate there*and extend for 30 days from Thailand
3. After 90 days, return to my home country (UK) and stay for around a month ( I want to do this at some point anyway)
4. Get a second 60 day visa from the UK and extend again

Some questions:

1. What is the likelihood of approval, and at which points would I be at risk of being rejected?
2. Is there a better strategy for staying for a similar length of time or longer?*
3. Where is best to go for step 1?*

Thank you very much!


----------

